# OK so maybe I'm a little abrasive...



## Martin_tu (16/2/17)

*Martin Hedington <m.l.hedington@gmail.com>*
17:37 (18 hours ago)
<tchinaka@africapractice.com> wrote on 14th Feb:
> Hi Martin,
> Apologies. I will get the NPO number from our lawyers.
>However, I do hope I have clarified where the membership fees go to.
> Kind regards,
> Tariro.
Let me guess, Salaries? Booking venues for seminars? Applying for
accreditation as an NPO?

That NPO number seems to be proving rather elusive Tariro...

*Tariro Chinaka*
09:46 (2 hours ago) to me
Hi Martin, I trust you are well.

Sorry I do not understand your previous email, in particular 'Let me guess, Salaries? Booking venues for seminars? Applying for accreditation as an NPO?' If you could please clarify what this is about so I can give feedback? I am still waiting to hear back re: the requested number, the lawyer has been away on leave. I will share it with you as soon as possible. Regarding africapractice's role - it is the agency managing the revamp of VPA.
Kind regards,
Tariro.






*Martin Hedington <m.l.hedington@gmail.com>*
12:08 (2 minutes ago) to Tariro
Allow me to explain. You asked if you had clarified to me where the VPASA fees went, those were my suggestions. And I think you may be mistaken WRT the 'revamp' of VPASA. Perhaps you mean the revamp of EASA, as when one inserts a google search for EASA.org.za, one is directed to VPASA.org.za.

What I am more concerned about it the fact that there seems to be no representation whatsoever on the largest online vaping forum on the African Continent. Do you even know what they're called?

May I also assume that your Lawyer has no staff?

Regards,

Martin.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (16/2/17)

You think it's a scam @Martin_tu ?


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/2/17)

So interestingly enough I did an entity name search on the npo register at dsd and no results returned


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/2/17)

Disclaimer: I'm not involved with easa or vpasa or any other vaping body (except this voice of vaping ofcourse). I just don't want us getting shafted


----------



## blujeenz (16/2/17)

Sprint said:


> You think it's a scam @Martin_tu ?


Ever heard of a lawyer on leave in Feb with no secretary to field the phones?

I think they're more chancers than outright scammers, seem very interested in SA for Zimbabweans.


----------



## Martin_tu (16/2/17)

Sprint said:


> You think it's a scam @Martin_tu ?



In my 65 years experience, it's only a scam if they get actually money out of you and do naff-all to have earned it....... (LOL)

M_tu

Reactions: Like 1


----------

